# TSB's out of warranty



## Waltah (Apr 28, 2011)

will GM dealerships cover TSB's out of warranty? are those the same as recalls?

thanks


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

Nope. A TSB (Technical service bulletin) just informs the dealer of a part update or change. Even if a car is under warranty the TSB only applies if the vehicle actually has the associated problem.


----------



## Waltah (Apr 28, 2011)

let me rephrase my question.

if i get a GTO out of warranty, could i get TSBs fixed for free? im assuming not? 

thanks


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

No. The dealer is under no obligation to fix a TSB out of warranty.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

What TSB's have you found?


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

There's another thread showing there were 32 tsb's for the 2004 & 2005. Sounds like a lot to me.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Many don't know the difference between a TSB and a Warranty.

TSB is Technical Service Bulletin.
When an issue is found on your car, the tech repairs it then logs it into a a data base if that issue has not already appeared. When a guy brings his car in for an issue say across the country, that technician searches the data base (TSB) for known problems and remedies. This helps narrow down issues for correction in particular hard to diagnose problems. 

As an issue is added the data base it grows making TSB lists longer. This doesn't mean every car has the same issue. The TSB is the communication link on reported problems and fixes between service centers. This has no bearing on a warranty. TSB's are accessed to aid in the repair of your car whether its in warranty or out. 

If an issue on your car is not listed on the TSB and the issue cannot be diagnosed then the service dept calls in the help of GM for help.

The TSB is merely a Data base for service techs to access in the aid and reporting of issues to diagnose and repair a car. It has nothing to do with a warranty claim. The warranty just covers the cost of parts and labor to repair a car when it falls inside the warranty period. Once the warranty ends the dealership is under no obligation to repair a car ALTHOUGH they do have the authority to work with you as a "goodwill" gesture. This is why its always good to be on the good side of the dealership. Its at their discretion whether they work with you or not.


----------

